# More Info on Eibach Spring!!!!!!



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Aaron how come the 1.8 is 0.8 front and 1.2 back and the 1.4T has 1.2 front and 1.2 back?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

That is odd, should be the same exact spring?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

The ProKits are the same, but stock springs are different, hence the different drop when you put the same springs in both


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

maven said:


> The ProKits are the same, but stock springs are different, hence the different drop when you put the same springs in both



Yup, Maven is 100% correct!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

ahhh ok lol just making sure thanks!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thats also odd,they told me 1in front 1.25 rear weird


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> thats also odd,they told me 1in front 1.25 rear weird


measure the difference in wheel gap now, to what they posted as the "before"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

but it stills makes no sense,on a 1.8(which is the same chassis)its lower than the 1.4


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> but it stills makes no sense,on a 1.8(which is the same chassis)its lower than the 1.4


it's not. they're stating the 1.8 sits higher than the 1.4 stock, so after springs they're the same height.
i was under the impression the STOCK 1.8 and 1.4 springs were the same, but I guess not.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> it's not. they're stating the 1.8 sits higher than the 1.4 stock, so after springs they're the same height.
> i was under the impression the STOCK 1.8 and 1.4 springs were the same, but I guess not.


or its the other way around thels sits as low as the ecos,less spring lesser materiel cheaper car cheaper spring


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

the two basic models use the same strut bodies, but different springs, so they have different wheel center to fender heights. When you put the same spring on both cars you will have the same center-to-fender measurement. So even though the springs drop the two vehicles dfdifferent amounts that still have the same trim heights, put the same wheels/tires on them and an LS on PKs would sit the same as an LTZ on PKs


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> the two basic models use the same strut bodies, but different springs, so they have different wheel center to fender heights. When you put the same spring on both cars you will have the same center-to-fender measurement. So even though the springs drop the two vehicles dfdifferent amounts that still have the same trim heights, put the same wheels/tires on them and an LS on PKs would sit the same as an LTZ on PKs


so that means the ls springs are actually as low as the eco springs,the ls is looking to be a real good car its also the lightest too if noone caught on to that


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> so that means the ls springs are actually as low as the eco springs,the ls is looking to be a real good car its also the lightest too if noone caught on to that


Um, no, pretty sure the ECO is still lower. And yeah I did miss, that part about the weight, Im pretty sure the ECO is about 25lbs lighter than an LS. no Z-link, no spare tire, different backseat.....


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

True. Eco is lighter. 

Has anyone given the pro-kits a shot yet? 

Has Eibach said if there will be a sportline version yet?


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> Um, no, pretty sure the ECO is still lower. And yeah I did miss, that part about the weight, Im pretty sure the ECO is about 25lbs lighter than an LS. no Z-link, no spare tire, different backseat.....


25lbs lighter i removed my spare tire thats about 35-40 changing the steelies out thats about 25lbs the ls is the lightest


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 25lbs lighter i removed my spare tire thats about 35-40 changing the steelies out thats about 25lbs the ls is the lightest


I still dont see how the LS is lightest. Id want to see weights from certified scales from two cars with full tanks before I believed it. The wheels are probably same weight bwetween the two....ECO has lighter interior, and lighter suspension. Only meaningful area it could be argued than the LS is lighter is the engine since it doesnt have a turbo or intercooler, but the 1.8 is a bigger engine, its got a bigger steel crank, a bigger cast iron block, a bigger aluminum head, a bigger iron exhaust manifold, even a bigger intake manifold. SO unless the shutters on the fascia of the ECO are made of lead or bismuth, I stand behind my assertation that the ECO is lighter until I see proof otherwise


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

maven said:


> I still dont see how the LS is lightest. Id want to see weights from certified scales from two cars with full tanks before I believed it. The wheels are probably same weight bwetween the two....ECO has lighter interior, and lighter suspension. Only meaningful area it could be argued than the LS is lighter is the engine since it doesnt have a turbo or intercooler, but the 1.8 is a bigger engine, its got a bigger steel crank, a bigger cast iron block, a bigger aluminum head, a bigger iron exhaust manifold, even a bigger intake manifold. SO unless the shutters on the fascia of the ECO are made of lead or bismuth, I stand behind my assertation that the ECO is lighter until I see proof otherwise


Agreed with Maven.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> I still dont see how the LS is lightest. Id want to see weights from certified scales from two cars with full tanks before I believed it. The wheels are probably same weight bwetween the two....ECO has lighter interior, and lighter suspension. Only meaningful area it could be argued than the LS is lighter is the engine since it doesnt have a turbo or intercooler, but the 1.8 is a bigger engine, its got a bigger steel crank, a bigger cast iron block, a bigger aluminum head, a bigger iron exhaust manifold, even a bigger intake manifold. SO unless the shutters on the fascia of the ECO are made of lead or bismuth, I stand behind my assertation that the ECO is lighter until I see proof otherwise


yea and you say the eco is about 25lbs lighther,the ltz is the heaviest then the lt then the ls,the eco has no spare tire rip the spare out of the ls and thats 35lbs a stock steelie has to weigh more than the forged aluminum wheels on the eco,ill have a good estimate on what the wheel difference is in about 2 days,if i remember right the eco was 3025 and the ls was 3053 somewhere in that region,and i also noticed that the ecos dont have the sound denting materiel laided out in the trunk,thats also a few more pounds i can shed outta of my ls,i would love to say ill get a scale shot but frankly having a 100lbs of audio equipment in the trunk is doing me no good


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea and you say the eco is about 25lbs lighther,the ltz is the heaviest then the lt then the ls,the eco has no spare tire rip the spare out of the ls and thats 35lbs a stock steelie has to weigh more than the forged aluminum wheels on the eco,ill have a good estimate on what the wheel difference is in about 2 days,if i remember right the eco was 3025 and the ls was 3053 somewhere in that region,and i also noticed that the ecos dont have the sound denting materiel laided out in the trunk,thats also a few more pounds i can shed outta of my ls,i would love to say ill get a scale shot but frankly having a 100lbs of audio equipment in the trunk is doing me no good


Its at least 25lbs......I didnt wanna throw out a number like 126lbs and have people freak out haha.(though I believe thats the actual difference  ) Id be very interested to see the weight difference between the wheels. ECO wheels are pretty light, they are a quality wheel The LS steelies arent as light as youd think. And yes, the ECO is also missing the sound damping package, its also got a completely different body shell with thinner gauge metal and shorter weld edges (though this body was also given to late 2011 cars and all 2012s too)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well between my ECO and my buddies LTZ, the difference was 287 lbs, but thats with the ECOs lightweight parts, PLUS the lower capacity gas tank, which it seems everyone has forgotten.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

What were the total weights of each car? Now all we need is a stock LS and LT for complete comparison!

BTW anyone have any pics of their Cruze lowered on the production kit?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Well between my ECO and my buddies LTZ, the difference was 287 lbs, but thats with the ECOs lightweight parts, PLUS the lower capacity gas tank, which it seems everyone has forgotten.


yea ktz is the heaviest cruze too,with all its extras


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

With ~12.4 gallons in my tank (we had to drive to the weigh station) my weight was 3006 lbs, his was 3293. We both filled up at the same time, same station and drove together to the weigh station. Granted, I took out my subs and spare to get a more accurate ECO weight (my dealer didn't have an ECO available with the patch kit, just spares).


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ill get my sl weighed after i get my rims


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Should do a before too so we can have a base LS weight.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

A set is shipping off to Jennifer today! Orders yours today!


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

So will the Eco sit higher with these springs (due to weight)? does anyone have any pictures they can share?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

DeeCruze said:


> So will the Eco sit higher with these springs (due to weight)? does anyone have any pictures they can share?


All models will sit lower, even the LS. Jackaroo posted some pics awhile back


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup this is true!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Want to verify, no camber kit is required to set back to stock specs with this drop correct?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

I highly doubt it is needed.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I noticed on their advertisement it said it could be set within stock specs, I assumed with stock bits. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

hey guys I'm not gotta lie but those 17 inch rims on the white cruze that Eibach is advertising looks really good. I dunno if i should just get the 17's or the just stick with my idea of purchasing 18 inch rims? (not going higher than that)


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

20's or go home!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> 20's or go home!


too small,26s and lift it


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> too small,26s and lift it



AHHAAH 

I will rock 18's at some point, maybe when I get pay rise and I don't care about fuel economy...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

More shipping tomorrow!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Any questions, let us know.


----------

